# Adjusting Juicy 5 disc brakes.



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (13 May 2009)

Hi,

I've got a Cannondale BadBoy. It has Avid Juicy 5 disc brakes.But i dont know anything how to adjust them.

I've taken the front wheel off, and now i cant put it back on again! The disc wont go into the caliper! Is there not some kind of release mechinism for the calipers? How would i go about changing the pads?

thanks


----------



## Steve Austin (13 May 2009)

did you squeeze the brake lever when the wheel was out? ....

You need to put something in between the pads and wiggle it gently until there is enough space to get the disc back in.

Changing the pads is a pig tbh. Search on youtube as there is a video of how to. only thing i will say is, make sure you get the pistons as far back into the caliper as it is impossible to get new pads in if the pistons are not suished in as far as they can go.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 May 2009)

The gap between the pads for the disk to fit into is quite tight, you often have to wiggle the disk a bit to get it in. If you've pulled the brake lever whilst the wheel was off the pads will have moved closer together, stopping the disk fitting between them. Stick a screwdriver or something between them and push them back out. 

If the lever has been pulled whilst the wheel is off it's possible that the pistons might have come right out of the callipers. Bigger problem. In future take care not to pull the lever or fit spacers between the pads to keep them apart. Spacers should have been supplied with the bike/brakes.

Changing the pads should be simple. There will be some kind of pin, clip or screw holding them in. Push the pistons back in, take the pads out and put new ones in. That'll be about it.


----------



## Mr Pig (13 May 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> Changing the pads is a pig tbh.



He'll know more that I do about these brakes so sorry, it'll be a pig ;0)


----------



## globalfish (14 May 2009)

They are an absolute doddle to change - squeeze 'em together pull 'em out. Stick the spreader in between the new ones & pop back in. Click, job done. How hard is that? I've two sets of J3's and J7's and nothing could be easier. Gee, If you really think that's difficult you need a bike mechanic


----------



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (31 May 2009)

A very belated thanks - I seem to have a loose front hub now. So i'll heed your advice


----------



## B-B-BikeyStrike! (31 May 2009)

that was easy - i must have squeezed the brakes whilst the wheel was out the first time I did it.

And my hub wasnt loose. It was the wheel itself. Thank god for safety tabs.


----------

